# 5$ via paypal to whomever can answer and solve this question!



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=393461

If you could solve the LAST question about NOW expanding this drive, 5$ via paypal will be sent from TB

Thanks for playing!


----------



## MikeD99 (Nov 11, 2005)

You mean to the *first* person who *correctly* answers the question, right?


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Yes, with a solve.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

First of all, you don't run mfsadd on just the B drive (you need to have both drives in your PC and indicate which is which so it will add the new partition set to the first drive; you're confusing that with BlessTiVo) and secondly, if you performed a dd_rescue you shouldn't need to do an mfsadd at all. Once you've copied the drive you should eb able to dropp it intot he Tivo in place of the original drive. Mfsadd won't work on a drive that's already been expanded. I believe you would need to use the utility supplied with the MFSLIVE boot CD to expand a drive that's already been expanded previously.

The GSOD isn't unexpected when making a copy of a flaky drive, although one would usually expect to see when replacing the drive containing the OS (i.e., the A drive). You could have actually caused it by running mfsadd but I'm not exactly sure what it would do when applied to just the B drive. If your old B drive still has enough life left in it then I'd perform another dd_rescue to copy the contents to the new drive again and then see how the new drive works in the Tivo as is.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

great info. What is the utility on the mfslive cd that will expand an already expanded B drive? The GSOD seems to have gone away for now. Seems to be working fine, although showing 67 hours, which is basically the two 250GB drives and not the expanded 320GB B drive, which I tried to mfsadd, but that seems to be what may have caused the GSOD to begin with - since I had done the same dd to a different drive and that went swimingly, but it was a 500GB drive and I thought THAT much wasted space was silly. Since I found the 320GB for 41$, I figured 70GB lost wasn't too much of big thang, might only add 7-10hours HD?

If I can do an expand on the B drive, does the A have to be in there? I might try that, since I seem to be able to DD the old B drive still, it continues to run fine now, and throws no errors strangely. could be it is HANDING and not LAYING down. sometimes that works. Regardless, it isn't going back in.

Mr. U. I think you're almost there to the lincoln!


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I guess the reason for this is to save all the recordings that are on the drive that is going bad. I have never done it so I dont know what the quality is but would it be possible to transfer the recordings to the hard drive in his PC if he is networked and then send back after the new drive is installed?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

SNJpage1 said:


> I guess the reason for this is to save all the recordings that are on the drive that is going bad. I have never done it so I dont know what the quality is but would it be possible to transfer the recordings to the hard drive in his PC if he is networked and then send back after the new drive is installed?


yes, it's possible, but technically falls under the category "extraction" which can't be discussed here.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

BTUx9 said:


> yes, it's possible, but technically falls under the category "extraction" which can't be discussed here.


That leads to an interesting question - since Tivo has released Tivo To Go for all but the DirecTivo models, is extraction still a verboten topic? I realize the OP's got an HDTivo so it would still not be permitted for discussion on his particular model but I'm wondering how the new forum owners/moderators feel about it for the TTG-enabled units since it basically amounts to the same thing. I've noticed that numerous recent discussions on the topic have not been dealt with harshly as they would have in the past.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The old way, yes. It is a different thing since there are no copy protection controls (copy flags, watermarking) in place with the old way of extraction. With that, it was originally forbidden to discuss decryption of the .tivo files, but that has been mostly been ignored.


----------

